# Dining room table



## emmamadison01 (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you get scratches out of a wood dining room table?


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Pics would help

What is the finish?

How deep are the scratches?

Light scratches can be rubbed / buffed out.

I have had good luck with the Mohawk products.

Touch Up & Repair Products for Wood - Mohawk Finishing

They have kits,

Mohawk Finishing Products - Repair Kits

You can do alot with a burn in knife and a clear E-Z stick. Practice is essential.

Rockler has similar products. If you are near one of their stores they are very helpful.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Seems like spam...notice the link in the sig...

The home audio section attracts the spammers for some reason :laugh:


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup.


----------

